# zwischen fenster hin und her schalten



## ribocqwer (30. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
wie kann ich im Photoshop mit einer Tastenkombination zwischen den einzelnen Fenstern hin und her schalten (wie bei Windows Alt+Tab) ist mit der Maus ziemlich nervig!


Danke schon mal!

G Ringo

PS: habe natürlich die Suchfunktion genutzt, aber mir sind keine richtigen Suchbegriffe eingefallen!


----------



## Consti (30. Oktober 2004)

Wie in allen anderen Windows Programmen auch: 

[STRG]+[TAB]


----------

